# 2012 Red



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the new SRAM Red color black? It seems like that is all that is out there right now. Was there any changes for '12?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

squareslinky said:


> Is the new SRAM Red color black? It seems like that is all that is out there right now. Was there any changes for '12?


I just ordered a new Sram Red groupset and all that was offered is the "Black" edition. In my opinion the rear derailleur and brakes in black look substantially better. From what I have seen/read there are no real changes.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Saw a video from another thread. Looks like there is new stuff in '12, due in Feb. Sounds like the Black is end of life as they bring out new stuff. Personally I like the '11 stuff better than the Black. 

The video is a teaser at best. Shows nothing but some fast shots of something new.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

squareslinky said:


> Saw a video from another thread. Looks like there is new stuff in '12, due in Feb. Sounds like the Black is end of life as they bring out new stuff. Personally I like the '11 stuff better than the Black.
> 
> The video is a teaser at best. Shows nothing but some fast shots of something new.


It will be unveiled to the public in February, probably available mid summer.

From what I can gather from multiple stories on the leak, it'll have:
Hydraulic disc (possibly rim) brake options
Revised lever shape
User customizable hood padding
XX style milled cassette
Revised crankset and chainrings
Revised mechanical rim brakes utilizing a cam system (similar to Ciamillo)
Completely new front derailleur - "Pseudo rotating" design that lifts the chain to the large ring and tweaks cage angle throughout the throw, eliminating trim
Weight savings of 250g-280g


----------

